# كتاب علم ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية للدكتور يوسف الطيب



## tamer safety (6 يناير 2012)

*مفاجأة المنتدى حصرياً 
نشر هذا الكتاب بعد حصولى على أذن بالنشر من المؤلف شخصياً 
هذا الكتاب الذي سوف نبحر عبر صفحاته هو تفاصيل علم ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية من تأليف واعداد الدكتور/ يوسف الطيب خبير وعضؤ ومدرب ومنسق وكاتب صحفي ومحلل اعلامي مختص لبرامج الامن والسلامة والصحة المهنية العالمية والجودة الشاملة والتدريب والبيئة بالشرق الاوسط ودكتور محاضر بالجمعات الامريكية والعربية وله العديد من المولفات والمنشورات.
بين المؤلف في هذا الكتاب مفاهيم واسس وقوانين علم ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية ، التي تساعد الدارسين والمهتمين والعاملين و المنظمات والهيئات المهتمين بعلم السلامة والصحة المهنية على تحقيق أهدافهم و التميز في المجالات كافة حيث ان علم السلامة والصحة المهنية اساس كل الاعمال والدراسات والبحوث ، وان من اهم دوافع تأليف هذا الكتاب هو ما لاحظه المولف من حوجة الفرد والمنظمات العربية لمثل هذا الكتاب الذي يشرح لهم شرح تفصيلي عن علم ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية بالغة العربية وسهوله تعاطية و فهم معانية عباراتة.

لتحميل الكتاب من هنا 
نسالكم الدعاء لنا 
تحياتى لكم 
أخوكم / تامر عبدالله شراكى*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي تامر
والشكر الجزيل للدكتور يوسف الذي لا يبخل بالعلم أبداً
فهو يرسل كتابه لكل من يطلبه منه بالايميل


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخي ورارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابو شهد11 (9 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله وبارك لك فيما اعطاك


----------



## زياد رزق (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## reda2006 (9 يناير 2012)

عمل رائع جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Nass221 (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

موفقين انشاء الله 


والي الامام دائما


----------



## mazin99 (14 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافيه كما اشكر الدكتور يوسف


----------



## tarek algeriano (14 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mohamedgad (20 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (29 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## tamer safety (31 يناير 2012)

*اشكر الجميع على المشاركة *
و شكر خاص للمهندس غسان خليل 
تحياتى لكم


----------



## مجيد سويف الخالدي (7 سبتمبر 2021)

شكرا


----------

